# CPT 87220 denials



## aldorsey (Jul 19, 2018)

Is anyone else having problems with CPT 87220 denying?  It denied for "a test identifier" all of a sudden.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sarahp941 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Frustrating*

Yes! All payers are having problems with these, all of a sudden. Medicare wants a CLIA # and commercial payers want the test identifier #. That is because technically this is a Lab/Path CPT Code, so they are looking for the Specimen # that would normally come from a registered lab report. We have recently submitted all claims adding the CLIA #, and are still waiting response. I will post if they paid or denied, once received. Hope that helps


----------

